# Urodynamic Testing Question - new coder here



## kgplucker (Sep 9, 2010)

Hi - new coder here....
I work in an OB office and we are having an issue getting our urodynamic testing paid without it being bundled.  We are trying to code out a Uroflowmetry (51741), Cystometry (51726) and a Urethal Pressure Profile and Pressure Study (51729) and the 51729 comes back bundled.  How should we be coding this?  Thanks!


----------



## Darlene Naumann (Sep 10, 2010)

I bill urodynamics all the time and nothing has been denied thus far.  I bill 51729; 51797; 51741; 51784; and 81002.


----------



## bonzaibex (Sep 10, 2010)

The 51726 is definitely included in the 51729.  You bill one or the other, but not both.  The 51726 is a plain old Complex Cystometrogram.  The 51729 is Complex Cystometrogram with voiding pressure studies and urethral pressure profile studies.

Becky, CPC


----------



## dan528i (Sep 13, 2010)

hello,
we bill 51729; 51741-51; 51784-51; 51797 
Just make sure you do all the procedures before submitting all 4 cpt codes.

hopes this helps


----------



## kgplucker (Oct 5, 2010)

Thanks for all the help!  So I started coding 51729, 51741-51, and 51797-51.  Just got an EOB back and they denied the 51797 saying the 51 is an incorrect modifier.  ????


----------



## gost (Oct 6, 2010)

51797 is an add-on code.  All add-on codes are modifier 51 exempt.


----------

